# Front Rack vs Rear Rack



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Have an '04 Trailblazer fully eqiuped to tow. I don't have anything to tow and was considering getting a rod rack for the rear of the truck. I've noticed, however, that folks seem to favor front racks. Is there a reason I have not considered?
Thanks for the advice, Philly Jack


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

For the most part I think its personal preference. I dont carry my big rods in the rack because I have a roof rack but I personally would like to be able to see my rods if I didn't have the roof rack. That being said I have a front rack for cooler and small rods, a roof rack for yak and big rods and now a rear cargo rack for carrying misc stuff (Big cooler, grill etc.)


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

i think a front rack makes it easier for you to access the trunk of your vehicle for whatever else you may have in it, but placement of rack is personal preference...we carry chairs, extra coolers, tackle boxes, food, towels & sand spikes in our trunk...our front rod rack holds 12 rods (10 + 2 angled for rigging) as well as a good sized cooler...but as said, its a personal preference thing.


----------



## buxtondaydreamin (Jan 11, 2007)

there are advantages to a front rack. if your rack is on the back of the vehicle, your tires tend to kick sand up into your reels(can be fixed by reel jackets and covers) also you might tend to forget they are back there when you come across low tree branches and stuff. you can always look up to see how much clearance you have if the rack is on the front of your vehicle. but these arent huge problems and you should be fine with a rear mounted rack


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

This has been debated before but my opinion is this. Have the ski racks for the top off your truck for your rods. You can lock them, they won't hit trees, power lines, top of car washes, or what ever else you might hit. No road grime or bugs which the front mount gives your rods or sand that the back mount gives your rods. Put your cooler rack on the back of your truck so you can back up to a spot to fish and everything is right there for you. You can get a 12 inch extension bar (any RV shop)if you need to get your rack a little bit further from the back of your truck.Like I said this has been debated so opcorn:


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks folks! This spring, while staying in Buxton, there were 2 guys in the next room who had a roof rack for their rods and a "YaK". I should have asked about their set up, brand name etc. Think I'll go with a roof rack for my rods/reels and a rear "cooler" rack for everything else. 

Any suggestions on the roof rack? Philly Jack


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

I go with a roofrack for transport between home and where I'm fishing.And I also have a rear
rod/cooler rack that "swings-away" to the right of the truck.Clear access to the bed and gear.

IMHO,a front cooler rack must have a bad effect on the vehicles cooling system.Especially some of those huge 120quart+ models that block the entire front of the truck.
Keep you tranny happy...and cool.Keep the radiator and tranny cooler(if equipped)unobstructed!


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Getting some great info here folks thank you so much. I had not considered the effect a front rack would have on the cooling system and since I'll be transporting things a fairly good distance I think that option is out.
Now I have to research roof racks. Any suggestions. Would prefer something that's lockable and easy to put on/take off. So far the CPI rod/cooler rack is my selection for a rear rack. Any other suggestions would be welcome.
Thanks Again-Philly Jack


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Ok*

C-Dog was right it is personal opinion. But there are reason for each. Back racks i have never used. I have had no reason. Top racks are a must in my opinion. A front rack is a must in my opinion. One reason is i dont like to have the flies and gulls right beside me if im grilling or just sitting during the summer. So you back in and fish out of spikes or other method. Then when you bait you go to the front cut the bait and the bait stays away from you the wife and coolers and so on. There is no reason a front rack will cause your truck to run bad or overheat unless something is wrong with the way it was installed or is to close to the truck. I have a 1995 chevy 2500 pull a camper and can have 2- 54 qt coolers or a 150 qt . Never a problem. The next issue is winter. If you fish when it is cold( striper time) it is real nice to sit in the truck to get warm or just sit in there out of the wind. Back rack makes it difficult. Front rack makes it easy. Just trying to give you a different point of view.


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*roof rack*

thule 885 lockable holds 4 comos. i have 2 love em
pic:

http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/orsracksdirect_1956_10944921

www.orsracksdirect.com/thule-racks.html - where i got them $134 at the time, they shipped n/c


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

chiliehead and everyone else thank you. Gonna go with that roof rack that our chilehead recommended. Sweet. 
Decided that front rack is out. As most said it's a personal preference, 'nuf said. 
Now what? Would like to do something personal like HJ's or RDT but there happens to be a Bass Pro in Harrisburg. They sell the CPI products. I love Randy's Bait shack too but.......
A friend from Bristol, PA has a swing away rear rack-he's sending me the info.
Please send me your sugestions.

Thanks everyone, Philly Jack-GO BIRDS


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Hey*

I just happen to know some one than might be able to help you if you Pm me. Or give me a call 757-362-1899 Thanks Eric.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*don't recommend*

the thule 885, I have and love the deluxe pull top 726 thule model.

At least try before you order one, I had originally purchased that 885, got it home and tried to stick a large surf rod with spinning reel in the box.

The box wouldn't close, that thing is not designed for large surf rods and reels. 

Also another vote for the FRONT rod rack- check the rides and you'll see- front racks FAR outnumber rear racks for those driving on the beach- for good reason- Personal choice my arse- that's a convienent excuse for folks to be different w/o having to justify it to others.  

Reel jackets will NOT keep your tires from spitting sand all over your reels if using a rear mounted rack. 

My rods stay in the top ski rack until I get on the beach, then they go in the front rod rack until leaving the beach.

I can think of a number of advantages to putting a rod rack in the front, none for the rear.

Not buying the transmission heating up issue, never seen it happen-- with the disclaimer that the vast majority of my fishing is done from October thru Apr, so I'm not on the sand much on the hottest days of the summer.


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

*I use a roof rack...*

Interested in getting a front rack when money is available... (yeah yeah...) The one thing I was wondering about were the headlights, I've seen others on the beach at nighht with headlights shining on he back of the coolers. I saw a couple folks use light up top on a bar and some with fog lights mounted in front of the cooler rack. Interested in your opinions...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

t58martin said:


> Interested in getting a front rack when money is available... (yeah yeah...) The one thing I was wondering about were the headlights, I've seen others on the beach at nighht with headlights shining on he back of the coolers. I saw a couple folks use light up top on a bar and some with fog lights mounted in front of the cooler rack. Interested in your opinions...



Not sure what your question is, but will say this- a lot of drum fishermen frown on the use of lights (especially headlights) at night near the water.

as for light to see with, many use the red led headlamp you wear, but I have seen some cool led lights mounted near cutting boards for rigging and baiting up- check with catman32 or Shooter for specifics.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Ya mean lights like this and when ya talk blocking the front there maybe a few racks out there bigger then mine but not many and nope never hinted of warming up. 

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/Eric207.jpg


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow, now that's a GD rack. Shooter that is one nice looking piece you've got there. If only.....

Right now I'm concentrating on a roof rack. I'll be heading to visit my brother in Jersey and might try to hit IBSP one day. 

So folks, thanks for all your input and inspiration (Shooter) I still need advice on the roof rack. Any suggestions are welcome and appreciated.
Philly Jack


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Philly Jack said:


> Wow, now that's a GD rack. Shooter that is one nice looking piece you've got there. If only.....
> 
> Right now I'm concentrating on a roof rack. I'll be heading to visit my brother in Jersey and might try to hit IBSP one day.
> 
> ...


Does the trailblazer have a factory luggage rack on it now? If not you'll need a complete rack "system" to attach the ski racks to. The thule site has a feature called rack my ride, where you can fill in the details on your make and model of vehicle and get all the possible options available for your ride, so you have a starting point to choose from.











This is a picture of the Thule 726 pull out model, attached to the Thule rack system on the camper shell of my Dodge.






Another shot - at sunrise on the point.










The real advantage to the pull out model is that it slides out overhead for easy access to the rods, but the main thing is being lockable, which most models are.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Surf Cat, I could look at that sunrise picture all night long. I do have factory racks that Thule thinks are OK. I did the Thule rack it system and it recommends both the ski rack type and the 885. Right now I have 3 combos to carry alll with conventional reels, 1 Penn 325 and 2 Abu chrome rockets. I have a BPS OM for the Penn 525 and 2 Tica's for the Abu's. Plan on buying a smaller/shorter 9'-10' with spinner to throw metal/lures or to fish closer in for Pomps and Mullet. 
I like the idea of the reels being covered with the 885 but the ease of access with the ski rack type is very, very attractive too.

Keep the advice coming folks I need to make a decision soon and thanks for all your help so far. Philly Jack


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Surf Cat, one more thing. Your frant rack, would it work as a rear rack? Not looking for anything large, most times I'll be fishing solo so something that holds a cooler and 3-4 rods on the beach is fine. At most the "bride' will come for sun n fun! She loves the beach but would be happy to buy dinner rather than catch it. She's a doll and I love her-after all she encourages me and my tackle ho habits. Philly Jack


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*On the 885*

The OM is a thick rod and you will most likely not get the box shut around the butt of that blank- I hate to say it but the advertising is miss leading- when they say it will hold 4 combos, they mean small freshwater combos- even tho they claim it will hold surf gear , I couldn't get the box to close around an OM 12' butt.The box is plastic and not all that rugged. I travel with my reels off the rods until on the beach. Ya kind of have to see one for yourself to understand- So I would go somewhere to try before you buy to make sure it will work for your setup.

I have a 2" hitch reciever front and back on my truck and could mount the rod rack in the front or back- but my truck tailgate and camper would not be accessible with the rack in back, also I like to sit in the cab and watch the rods out my front window on really cold weather days- and I'm not a fan of putting the rack in the back where I can't see the rods, and where sand is much more likely to get into the reels.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*one more issue*

with the 885- you might get 3 conventionals (on small rods) in the box- what you can't tell from the picture is that on a surf rod due to the reel being mounted further up the butt- the butt will need to stick a long way out the back of the box- no way around it.

With ski racks you should be able to carry 6- 8 rods no problem- so you shouldn't have to worry about growing out of a ski rack as your arsenal grows.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Surf cat, thanks for the advice. There's a Bass Pro in Harrisburg Pa that may have the 885 in stock. Be nice to look at it and you're right the OM's butt is thicker than my TICA's. 
I'm thinkin' tho that if this is my biggest problem I'm a lucky man. 
Finallized plans with my brother today and we'll on the water near Barnegat Light the weekend of the 24th (August) so there's no need to take my surf fishing gear. If anyone is gonna be near Forked River that weekend let me know we might be able to say hello in person.

Like I said if this my........

Thanks for all the help. Philly Jack


----------



## y-hike (Apr 28, 2007)

PJ this is Tom (Y-Hike from Militia) give me a call 540-273-6790. I have my rear rack for sale and I'll make you a really good deal just to get it ou of my workshop.

BTW, I run that 60"x32" front rack on my expedition and have never had a cooling issue. Highway speeds for 3.5 hours.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

see ya next Saturday, figure around noon. 

Philly Jack


----------

